# "I don't have anything to complain about the video."



## Welton

.שלום
I had a hard time trying to translate this sentence. The best I could come up with is ".אין לי שום דבר להתלונן על הוידאו"


----------



## mediterraneo24

I would say:
אין לי שום תלונות לגבי הוידאו


----------



## Welton

The literal translation of your translation D) would be "I don't have any complaints about the video," right?
I understand that you can't always translate word by word, but for me, who doesn't know the language very much, there wasn't much choice. 
!תודה רבה


----------



## rosemarino

Hi Welton,

I think the problem you are having with your translation is that the English you are starting with isn't correct.  You can't say in English, "I don't have anything to complain about the video."

mediterraneo's translation into Hebrew makes it correct in Hebrew and when you translate it back literally it is better English.

You could say, somewhat colloquially, "I can't complain about the video."
Then I'm not sure how the Hebrew translation would go--maybe 
אני לא מקטר על הווידאו
or
אין מה לקטר על הווידאו

Unless it's a more formal context and then you might use the verb להתלונן
just a guess--Hebrew speakers please help!!


----------



## ks20495

אין לי שום תלונות לגבי הווידאו (Lit.: I have no complaints regarding the video.)

אין על מה להתלונן בווידאו (Lit: There is nothing about which to complain in the video) 



> Unless it's a more formal context and then you might use the verb להתלונן



לקטר means "to complain continuously" ("to kvetch" in Yiddish). להתלונן is not high register word.


----------



## rosemarino

Thank you for those corrections, ks.  

I am now a bit confused, however, because I was told my an Israeli friend not to use להתלונן when just chatting, e.g. when you answer the question, How are you?,  "I can't complain." 
In that context you would say אני לא מקטר(ת , right?

She said you would use  להתלונן in more formal situations, for example, להתלונן אל הערייה במשהו
(or something like that--please correct the prepositions!!)

When you use לקטר can it be about something specific, or is it used just in general?
e.g., can you say, "הוא מקטר במזג האוויר"?

תודה רבה!!


----------



## ks20495

> How are you?, "I can't complain."
> In that context you would say אני לא מקטר(ת , right?



In that context, you could say either.
אני לא מתלונן = I'm not complaining.
אני לא מקטר = I'm not whining/kvetching.



> She said you would use  להתלונן in more formal situations, for example, להתלונן אל הערייה במשהו
> (or something like that--please correct the prepositions!!)



In this context, you would say "להתלונן *בפני*". 
"להתלונן בפני" is definitely formal. But, "להתלונן על" (i.e., "to complain about") isn't formal.



> When you use לקטר can it be about something specific, or is it used just in general?
> e.g., can you say, "הוא מקטר במזג האוויר"?



"הוא מקטר *על* מזג האוויר" means "He's whining/kvetching (i.e., continuously complaining) about the weather."


----------



## rosemarino

okay, 
תודה רבה


----------



## quantumax

mediterraneo24 said:


> I would say:
> אין לי שום תלונות לגבי הוידאו


I would say simply 
אין לי תלונות


----------

